# What have I done to deserve this!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't remember ever doing anything good enough in my life to deserve the summer we are having. I know I have upset a few people on here by rubbing it in so I thought I would rub salt in the wounds of those of you who are at work or have returned home from France! Sorry :twisted: . Decided we would look up a superb wild spot on the Tarn that we found on our first trip and it is simply a stunning spot.

Here you go.










After the busy throng of late July and August I think the French are finally on the move. We spent three days on the Aire at Florac (superb place by the way) before doing the Tarn Gorges very early this morning, filling up with LPG and turfing up here. Yesterday in Florac there was a mass exodus and we were left on our own for the first time in weeks. As you can see our nearest neighbour (at the moment!) is at least a hundred yards away so I might even get the guitar out tonight and have a sing song. 8O

No facilities here but we have plenty of water and our own natural shower










Found this massive bridge near Millau!!!










Nice of the campsite up the road to provide free unsecured wifi via the Faculty X antenna as well. 

The only down side is its too hot today. The roads in the valley are baking and where the little bike normally keeps us cool it's like riding through an oven. It's been a case of ride along a bit, find a river bank or beach, dive in fully clothed then ride on a bit.

Cheers all and don't work too hard!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

buzz off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


pleased to see you are enjoying yourselves

Dave p


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Barry, save some for us, we are on our way tommrrow, for seven weeks. Hope it stays good.

curlyboy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We had a great time on our month long trip which ended this week. A highlight was the aire at Pont du Fosse in the Haute-Alps. It is the ex camping municipal which is now a free aire. The facility block is closed but there is a service point. A riverside walk takes you into the village in about 5 minutes. There was a night concert when we were there with a huge firework display after dark. The noise echoing round the mountains was awesome.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers all

hope those who have been had a great time and those who are outward bound do as well.

It's hard to say which has been our fav place so far but jungfrau area in the Swiss alps, verdon gorges and lac st croix are up there.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks brilliant Barry. We'll add Florac and Tarn to our list of places to go. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks gorgeous and hope to be there in about 2 weeks, leave on 1st Sept to dawdle down France then on to Les Dunes where we have a free week booked then meander round France again, taking about 6 weeks in all...bliss 8) the only trouble with this retirement business is you don,t get a day off!! :lol: :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

The French TV put out an orange alert for temperatures of 40°C in the Toulouse area and the Rhone valley this weekend. Records are expected to be broken and many older people are at risk due to dehydration.

Perhaps that's why you've been left on your own.

Looks like a super place.

Brian


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Where exactly is the spot in the first photo Barry? Or is that going to remain a secret for eternity lest the rest of us come along and spoil the tranquility????

It looks absolutely stunning - still, we are off to the Gower tomorrow so musnt grumble :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Hope you continue to have a great trip and please keep the updates coming in,

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

If you had got the guitar out and started the sing song last week you might have had more of the aire to yourself :lol: :lol: 

Waz


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> Barry, save some for us, we are on our way tommrrow, for seven weeks. Hope it stays good.
> curlyboy


And save some for us too. We're off from Dover on Wednesday and heading down to the Correze / Lot. But we've got less than 3 weeks.

If you go up that way check out Floirac (with an i) for us. It's on the banks of the Dordogne, a bit south of Martel. We used to swim in the river there several years ago, before having the motorhome, and I'd love to know if it's accessible and campable there.

Chris


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, save some for us, we are on our way tommrrow, for seven weeks. Hope it stays good.
> ...


Hi Chris, yes we intend to spend most of our time in Dordogne this time as we have visited before but want to see it at this time of year and more thoroughly, so will look out for you. We are in a blue Hymer B584
all the best curlyboy


----------



## Hymerintacto (Aug 2, 2011)

Face? :roll: Bovered? 8O ........a-b-s-o-l-u-t-e-l-y! :lol: 

Enjoy....it looks idyllic x


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Campable ,,,*

Hi Chris & John ,,,,,,er, ''campable'', is that a word ? ,,,,,,,,, ''well, it is now'' LOL ,,,, cheers Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Campable ,,,*



shedbrewer said:


> Hi Chris & John ,,,,,,er, ''campable'', is that a word ? ,,,,,,,,, ''well, it is now'' LOL ,,,, cheers Jack & Patty, Cornwall


Yes ...well, it's a neologism. :roll: :lol:

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers all

it nearly ended In tears. Decided to swim up the tarn on the Lilo I purchased In Switzerland. About 200 yards from the van on the way back it sprung a leak for the second time and eventually sank. I shouted and waved at mrs d who just waved back and continued Reading (probably the life insurance policy). So much for swiss craftmanship!

No secret on this spot. I always share wild spots and I think I posted it before. N44.04875 E2.88999 st rome de tarn about 12 miles west of millau. Up in the lovely little village you drive down a road that looks impossible for le camping car but it's not. Down past the campsite and to the river. 

I think the French keep it a secret as it's not even on camping car infos website but come here and enjoy!

Lake paraloupe which is now in the aires book is another superb unofficial aire about 16 miles north.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are turning into a right little cocky devil Barry. :lol: 

No mishaps, lovely weather and fantastic scenery as well. :wink: 

Oh well.......you were due a change of luck.  

Bring a stick of rock for us.

Cheers.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

CurlyBoy said:


> Barry, save some for us, we are on our way tommrrow, for seven weeks. Hope it stays good.
> 
> curlyboy


hi curlyboy. " SNAP" .jud


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

How's the Gout Barry? still taking the tablets ?.

We started our tour on the east coast of north America and we are now after after 4 months on the west coast, we have only seen 30 minutes of rain

Loddy


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

barryd said:


> Cheers all
> 
> it nearly ended In tears. Decided to swim up the tarn on the Lilo I purchased In Switzerland. About 200 yards from the van on the way back it sprung a leak for the second time and eventually sank. I shouted and waved at mrs d who just waved back and continued Reading (probably the life insurance policy). So much for swiss craftmanship!
> 
> ...


Looks a great place I have noted the GPS cord for next year, cant do it this year as we are heading for Portugal on Wed next week. we cross Dover/Calais on wed then St Nazaire to Gijon on Fri Midnight arriving Gijon sat 1500 hrs then to Salamanca then to Sao martino do Porto for Mon pm last went here 15 years ago & 45 years ago prior to that.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one, Barry. Brilliant photos!

Gerald


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, save some for us, we are on our way tommrrow, for seven weeks. Hope it stays good.
> ...


 we cross Dover /Calais with P&O on wed 23.55 or earlier if possible how about you??


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> ]
> Lake paraloupe which is now in the aires book is another superb unofficial aire about 16 miles north.


Is this the place near Salles Curran?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

lucy2 said:


> snipped... we cross Dover /Calais with P&O on wed 23.55 or earlier if possible how about you??


About 19.30 I think, with Sea France.

Chris


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

The road between Florac and Ales is AWSUME a reaol drivers road with views at every turn. A real defo place to visit.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Glad you are having a great time. We have now arrived in the Alpes. We are now at a most fantastic aire 1800 meters up overlooking the valley below and the largest glacier of the alpes above us. The name of the aire is Les 2 Alpes. It is situated in the village and is the place to come in the summer for mountain biking. Any ome else been here???? Away on Monday to an aire at Briancon. alun via kindle


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 is sacked for being a kak backup crew!

Lordy. Great to hear the Americans haven't murdered you and the gout has stopped as my new lifestyle has seen me loose at least 2 stone of weight! 

Happy hols!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rayc said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


We have stayed at Paraloop a few times and it is a superb location, however the last time that we were there which was last year we were infested with fly's  There was no escape no matter which part of the aire that we styayed at.
It was so bad that it put us off from returning this year.
I do hope that it was a one off but I do wonder if it was through people dropping their grey onto the grass

.Also while we there, we watched a height barrier errected on the enterance to the part where you parked on rough ground.

Where the three men are standing in the second photo is where the hole was dug for the height barrier.



















Barry, nice photo's, please keep the sun shinning as we are coming over for a few more weeks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> We have stayed at Paraloop a few times and it is a superb location, however the last time that we were there which was last year we were infested with fly's


Our stay there in August 2010 was memorable for two things. The first was the fantastic night sky, I have never seen so many stars it took my breathe away. The second was about 2 in the morning I became concious of a flashing strobe light effect and a motor running at speed under load. I got up to investigate to find the Pompiers putting out a fire at the large wheelie bin. I guess that someone had put some BBQ coals in it and over time it had smoldered before catching light. In the morning all that was left of the wheelie bin was the 4 castors and the bottle bank was a mess of melted plastic and bottles.
The height barrier down the slip road was in place but there was still loads of room for 40 or so campercars.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Yep thats the aire at Paraloup. What time of year were you there Grath? I did hear rummblings on the French Camping car infos site that they might be imposing a few restrictions. ITs not an official aire anyway but it does take quite a few vans.

Fingers crossed this time. We will be there in a couple of days so will report back on whats going on.

Woke up to this view from the van window this morning! Had a superb night but drank far too much beer and Jimi Hendrix probably turned in his grave at the racket I made.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

barryd said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > rayc said:
> ...


Another good picture thanks, what method are you using to get on to www please???


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

lucy2 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Hi Ray, we have seen the whole area very full with quite a few semi permanent vans there. But what a nice place.
Have the fly's gone I wonder? and I hope!
Barry, we were there 17/7/10 to 19/7/10. and several times before
Lucy, we use 
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Grath said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


What I meant was what method do you use to get onto the internet from your computer when at this aire?? in france


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

lucy2 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > lucy2 said:
> ...


Hi Lucy.
I have not been on the net from Paraloop, however I either use the Repeatit 
http://www.faculty-x.net/su2410-usb.htm

or http://www.faculty-x.net/NET-WL-usb-cpe2512bg
otherwise I use an internet cafe.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry, so pleased you are having a great time and finding time to rub our noses in it. :evil: 

You will also be pleased that the 35 soap dodgers you obviously rented your house to seem to be having a great time too.

I was passing your house yesterday and they were all wandering around naked in your garden, smoking dope and doing funny dances. It was a bit chilly so they had a huge bonfire going with lots of items of furniture that you had obviously thrown out. Did the roof blow off the house before you left??

I have to say that you have some miserable neighbours as they were all peering over the wall and muttering amongst themselves. I guess they were miffed at not being invited.

Anyway, enjoy the rest of your trip won't you. :wink: :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lucy. Graths given you the link and there is a long thread somewhere On here all about wifi antennas. Mines mounted high up on the ladder at the back and is picking up free wifi from I assume a campsite about half a mile away. Right now however I'm just using an iPhone set up with Vodafone data traveller where for £10 a month you can have up to 25mb a day in any eu country. It's worked everyday so for for nearly 3 months.

Motormouth. Don't worry about the house. It will just be the local village idiots having their summer bash. They are welcome to it as Im not coming back!


----------

